# Level Up (A5E) Ways to increase Eldritch Whip damage?



## MehGyver (Friday at 8:29 PM)

What ways have you guys found (other than Fiendish Vigor, Hex, and Noxious Invigoration) to increase the damage potential of Eldritch Whip?


----------

